# Eldar language part 2



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Aiek: Eldar word for 'Grasping' 
Aiel: Eldar word for 'touching' 
Aika: Eldar word for 'holding' 
aill- (prefix): Eldar word for ''Possibility' or 'would' 
Ainaarin: Eldar word for 'expecting' 
Ainiluin: Eldar word for 'waiting' 
Ainulin: Eldar word for 'delaying' 
Aith: Eldar word for 'face' 
Aithben: Eldar word for 'nose' 
Aithliam: Eldar word for 'mouth' 
am-: Eldar word for 'imperative' 
Amure: Eldar word for 'Waning' 
An: Eldar word for 'then' or 'next' 
Anaris: Literally means 'dawnlight.' 
Anastari: Eldar word for 'raven' 
Angau: Eldar word for 'Doom' 
Angau: Eldar word for 'fate' 
Angaur: Eldar word for 'destiny' 
Ann: Eldar word for 'warring one' 
Arathi: Eldar word for 'displaying' 
Arathinos: Eldar word for 'manifesting' 
Ard: Eldar word for 'Master' 
Ardathair: The same as Athair, but pertaining to a higher rank or better skilled and talented Harlequin. This word literally means 'high avatar.' 
Ard-Iadanna: Eldar term for 'Pirate Captain' 
Are: Eldar word for 'Honoured' 

Arioth: Eldar word for 'yellow' 
Arith: Eldar word for 'red' 
Armour of Vaul: The armour worn by Iyanna Arienal of Iyanden, and is an ancient artefact. 
Arten: Eldar word for 'woman' 
Ash, Ash, Ash: Eldar word for 'world' or 'planet' 
Asha*: Eldar word for 'Soon' and relates to in the near future 
Ashafar: Eldar word for 'Looking' 
Ashafares: Eldar word for 'Seeking' 
Ashfar: Eldar word for 'Wanting' 
Ashkam, ashkam, asskam: Eldar term for 'Who?' 
Asturi: Eldar word for 'respect' 

Asurya: The Eldar word of Phoenix Lord. 
at*: Term meaning pale or light in colour 
Athag: This Eldar word means 'face of.' 
Athair: The Eldar word for the Harlequin unit 'the Harlequin Avatar,' and the same one who plays the Laughing God in their plays. 
Atherakhia: 'Destruction' is the meaning of this word. 
Athe-Sier: Eldar word for 'Exodite Lord' 
Athistaur: Literally means 'master mime.' 
Aurora: A large class of Eldar ship, with three notable solar sails which denotes all Eldar craft. 
Avatar: The new form of the Eldar God Khaine after the combat with the Yngir. 
Bad: Eldar word for 'women' 
Badb: Eldar word for 'lady' 
Badbaltrilas: Literally means 'lady doubled-armed with swords of light.' The reference is rather elusive. 
Badd: Eldar word for 'female' 
Baharr: Eldar word for 'wind and 'storms' 
Bahn: Eldar word for 'energy beam.' 
Bahzhakhaim: Literally 'Tempest of Blades' and is the approach taken by the Craftworld of Bail-Tan. 
Bail-Tan: The Eldar Craftworld which has an army of Aspect Warriors to protect it and the territories that it claims. One of the more aggressive of the five well known Craftworlds. 
Bal: Eldar word for 'double armed' 
Baruth: Eldar word for 'rushing air' 
Belac: Eldar word for 'way' 
Belah: Eldar word for 'path' 
Belar: Eldar word for 'route' 
Benathai: The familiar of the Shadow Seer. 
Bennan: Eldar word for 'harvesting' 
B'fheidir: The Eldar word of 'maybe and perhaps.' 
Bih: Eldar word for 'it was' 
Bionerath: Eldar word for 'Potency held in check' 
Bionnearan: Eldar word for 'Concealed' 
Bionnenan, : Eldar word for 'Potent' 
BonioKar: Eldar word for 'Daydreaming' 
Boniokel: Eldar word for 'Wonder about it' 
Bonnikel: Eldar word for 'Think about it' 
Borif: Eldar word for 'Giving' 
Borrial: Eldar word for 'gifting' 
Bratha: Eldar word for 'adoring' 
Brathai: Eldar word for 'caressing' 
Brathu: Eldar word for 'Kissing' 

breag: Eldar word for 'lie' 
breaga: Eldar word for 'decieve' 
brion: Eldar word for 'misinform' 
Bruath: Eldar word for 'movement' 
Bruiith: Eldar word for 'movement' 
Bruith: Eldar word for 'Gesture' 
Buanial: Eldar word for 'entitling' 
Buanneth: Eldar word for 'gathering' 
Ca: The Eldar term for 'one' 
Cae: The Eldar term for 'God' or 'godlike' 
Cait: Eldar word for 'punishing' 
Cameleoline Cloaks: Protective garments worn by Eldar Rangers which hide their presence from the enemy. 
Camion: Eldar word for 'revenging' 
Carrec: Eldar word for 'Soul' 
Carrecenad: Literally means 'soulstone.' 
Carreciann: Eldar word for 'Wraithguard' 
Catu: Eldar word for 'First' 
Catumen: Eldar word for 'Ambassador' 
Caur-: The Eldar term for 'huge', 'giant' or 'undescribable' 
Caurifelliann: Meaning 'giant striding warrior' and is literally means Titan. 
Caurmenli: Eldar word for 'Thumb' 
Ce: The Eldar term for 'God' or 'godlike' 
Ceo: The Eldar term for 'God' or 'godlike' 
Cera: The Eldar term for 'Greeings' or 'welcomings' 
Cerka: The Eldar term for 'Greeings' or 'welcomings' 
Cerkish: The Eldar term for 'Greeings' or 'welcomings' 
cheapamir: Eldar word for 'think' 
cheapmai: Eldar word for 'plan' 
cheapon: Eldar word for 'suppose' 
Cherakan: Eldar word for 'seduction' 
Cherakinan: Eldar word for 'romance' 
Cherital: Eldar word for 'love' 
chom: Eldar word for 'totality' 
choma: Eldar word for 'extremely' 
chomh: Eldar word for 'very' 
Coldras: Eldar word for 'camealine' 
cheapamir: Eldar word for 'think' 
cheapmai: Eldar word for 'plan' 
cheapon: Eldar word for 'suppose' 
Cherakan: Eldar word for 'seduction' 
Cherakinan: Eldar word for 'romance' 
Cherital: Eldar word for 'love' 
chom: Eldar word for 'totality' 
choma: Eldar word for 'extremely' 
chomh: Eldar word for 'very' 
Coldras: Eldar word for 'camealine' 

Cormer: Eldar word for 'black' 
Court of the Young King: The Court of the Young King is a unit only available to Craftworlds fielding Swordwind Armies, and consists of up to fix Exarches and an Avatar. 
Crack Shot: An Exarch power used by Fuegan and Dark Reaper Aspect Warriors. 
Craftworld: A massive Eldar craft adrift in space, which is more akin to a massive Eldar city then conventional travelling craft. Rarely seen, these enigmatic craft are powerful wraithbone constructs. 
Cre-: Eldar word for 'small', 'little' or 'diminutive' 
CreDeas: Eldar word for 'gate' 
Creidann: The name given to the Harlequin pack grenade launcher, but literally means 'belief-maker.' 
Cresistauead: Eldar word for 'Human' 
Crone Worlds: The name given to the Worlds which reside within the Eye of Terror which are claimed to be the original Eldar Homeworlds which were not destroyed by the Fall. 
Crushing Blow: An Exarch Power used by Striking Scorpion Aspect Warriors. 
Crystal Targeting Matrix: A vehicle upgrade which allows the skimmer to rapidly determine targets using a complex array of targeting crystals. 
Da: Eldar word for 'if' 
Dakair: The Eldar word for 'there' or being in another place' 
Dakar: The Eldar word for 'there' or being in another place' 
Daras: The Eldar term for 'nine' 
Darhathin: Eldar word for 'leg' 
Dark: Eldar word for 'ot' 
Dark Eldar: The name given to the Eldar which no reside within the Webway, and to those who serve the Chaos God Slaanesh. 

Deh: The Eldar term for 'five' 
Deikar: The Eldar word for 'there' or being in another place' 


Deshial: The Eldar word for 'gap' 
Desthrin: The Eldar word for 'exit' 
Destra: The Eldar word for 'entrance' 
Destructor: A Warlock power which unleashes a rolling cloud of pure psychic energy. 
Dieleir: The Eldar word for 'Somersault' 
Din: The Eldar word for 'Protecting' 
Dinne: The Eldar word for 'Protecting' 
Distau: The Eldar word for 'mocking' 
Distaur: The Eldar word for the Harlequin unit 'mime.' 
Disthir: The Eldar word for 'knuckle' 
Distau: The Eldar word for 'mocking' 
Distaur: The Eldar word for the Harlequin unit 'mime.' 
Disthir: The Eldar word for 'knuckle' 
Domanith: The Eldar word for 'stomach' 
Dorch: The Eldar word for 'unseen' 
Dorcha: The Eldar word for 'dark' 
Dorchain: The Eldar word for 'inviisbile' 
Dras: The Eldar word for 'shadow' or 'concealment' 
Dris: The Eldar word for 'shadow' or 'concealment' 
Dyann: The Eldar word for 'Protecting' 
ea-: The Eldar word for 'Not' 
Eadar: The Eldar word for 'Animal' 
eakion*: The Eldar word for 'Without, non-conjunction' 
eaxamath: The Eldar word for 'forgotten' 
Eclipse: A class of Eldar craft, a medium class ship. 
Edasam: The Eldar word for 'What?' 
Edi: The Eldar word for 'colours' 
Edin: The Eldar word for 'Colouring' 
Edisam: The Eldar word for 'What?' 
Edsam: The Eldar word for 'What?' 
Ehk, Ehka, Eihk: The Eldar word for 'Spitting' 
Eikal: The Eldar word for 'Orange' 
Eldanesh: Child of Kurnous and Isha, brother of Ulthanash. 
Eldar Missile Launcher: A multitasking weapon which can fire either Krak or Plasma missiles, and can wielded by nearly all Eldar vehicles and the Exarches of the Dark Reapers. 
Eldarten: The Eldar word for 'Eldar body' 
Eldrad Ulthran: The most powerful Eldar of the Ulthwe Craftworld, and who has been commanding their movements for the past several millennia. 
Eldritch Storm: A Farseer power which creates a storm of lightning.. 
Elehar: The Eldar word for 'mind' 
Elehorn: The Eldar word for 'thinking' 
Eliath: The Eldar word for 'parting' and 'endings' 
Elith: The Eldar word for 'Farewell' 
Elohar: The Eldar word for 'reflection' 
Embolden: This makes anyone nearby redouble their efforts despite the odds. 
Enad: The Eldar word for 'as stone' 
EnadLam: The Eldar word for 'stone-speech' 
Enaid: The Eldar word for 'stony' 
Enarc: The Eldar word for 'gemstone' 
Energy Field: The protective device used on both War Walkers and Wave Serpents, which protects the frontal arc from Strength 9 and 10 weapons and also from melta type weapons which are under half range. 
Enhance: This increases certain aspects of those nearby to aid them in combat. 
Eosik: The Eldar word for 'fearsome' 
Eotross: Term given to the 2nd day of the week. Note there is only 6 days in the Eldar week. 
Erath: The Eldar word for 'Purple' 
Es: The Eldar term for 'two' 
Esdainn: The Eldar word for 'Warlock'. 
-esh: The Eldar word for 'All' 
Esik: The Eldar word for 'dire' 
Esika, Esik, Eosik: The Eldar word for 'terrible' 
EsikCaman: The Eldar word for 'Dire Avengers' 
Estera, Estrea, Esterae: The Eldar word for 'Like, appreciate' 
Estu: Eldar word for 'Second' 
Eta: The Eldar term for 'ten' 
Evade: An Exarch Power used by the Shining Spear Exarches making him harder to hit. 
Exarch: Exarches are those lost on the Path of the Aspect Warriors, forgetting their past lives and taking on the ritual armour and name of those who have died before. 
Executioner: The Executioner with a long bladed power weapon which is wielded by Jain Zar, Maugan Ra, and most Howling Banshee Exarches. 
Faeluchu: The Eldar word for 'hawk' 
Failleanan: The Eldar word for 'soul grafting' 
Fainnaid: The Eldar word for 'agile' or 'dextrous' 
Far: The Eldar word for 'watching' and/or 'seeing' 
Faras: The Eldar word for 'watching' and/or 'seeing' 
Fare: The Eldar word for 'making' 
Fareth: The Eldar word for 'creating' 
Fari: The Eldar word for 'watching' and/or 'seeing' 
Farture: The Eldar word for 'weapon' 
Feik: The Eldar word for 'Below, , support (Green)' 
Fein: The Eldar word for 'Above' 
Feis: The Eldar word for 'support (green)' 
Felchu: The Eldar word for 'bird of prey' 
Fell: The Eldar word for 'striding' 
Fhir: The Eldar word for 'honesty' 
Fhirin: The Eldar word for 'Truth, honesty, perception' 
Fhirinne: The Eldar word for 'perception' 
Fiallathandirel: The Eldar word for 'Wall against Evil' 
Finnaidann: The Eldar word for 'swift warrior' 
Finnail: The Eldar word for 'agile' or 'dextrous' 
Finneth: The Eldar word for 'agile' or 'dextrous' 
Foek: The Eldar word for 'undermine (Agressive)' 
Foen: The Eldar word for 'overshadow (Agressive)' 
Furith: The Eldar word for 'causing to be' 
Furta: The Eldar word for 'future' 
Furtafar: The Eldar word for 'see you later' 
Furte: The Eldar word for 'destiny' 
Furto: The Eldar word for 'foreknowledge' 
Gaied: The Eldar word for 'chest' 
Garem: The Eldar word for 'How?' 
Gariam: The Eldar word for 'How?' 
Garisam: The Eldar word for 'How?' 
Garoth: The Eldar word for 'lamenting (moaning)' 
Gceilan: The Eldar word for 'hiding' 
Gceilfi: The Eldar word for 'Concealment' 
Gcheil: The Eldar word for 'evasion' 
Gea: The Eldar word for 'Unknown Female Deity.' 
Geir: The Eldar word for 'fast' 
Gergilath: The Harlequin word for 'belt of speed.' 
Ghosthelm: A protective device worn by Farseer's which hides the seer's spirit from the entities within the Warp. 
Gilath: The Eldar word for 'Belt' 
Gona: The Eldar word for 'Until' 
Gorach: The Eldar word for 'laughing' 
Gorach: The Eldar word of 'head.' 
Gorash: The Eldar word for 'jesting' 
Grech: Literal meaning is 'scream.' 
Guardian: The basic trooper for the Craftworld armies, and comes with either a shuriken catapult or shuriken pistol or close combat weapon. 
Guide: One of the many powers that a Farseer can wield upon the battlefield and allows one unit nearby to shoot more effectively.Haranshemash 
Hara: The Eldar word for 'vital fluids' 
Harai: The Eldar word for 'vital fluids' 
Haras: The Eldar word for 'blood' 
Harlequins: These are the masters of the Webway and the only ones who know the location of the Eldar Black Library. They wield exotic Eldar weaponry including the Harlequin kiss. The Harlequins are rarely encountered by other races and act as messengers and guides for the Craftworlds who require the use of the webway. 
Hasoi: The Eldar word for 'inside' or 'within' 
Hawks Talon: This weapon is fielded by Swooping Hawks Exarch and fires rapid laser pulses. 
Haywire Grenades: These are the Eldar's anti-tank grenades, which emit a field which scrambles electrical circuitry and disorientates power generation systems. 
hela: The Eldar word for 'penetrate (Aggressive)' 
Hellbore: A small Eldar ship with notable solar sails on the aft quarters. 
Hemlock: A small to medium class of Eldar craft, and is dominated by the massive cannon which is mounts on the fore of it's hull. 
Hesh: The Eldar word for 'surrounding (aggressive)' 
Hish: The Eldar word for 'around' 
i-: The Eldar word for 'Long', 'great' or 'big' 
Iad: The Eldar word for 'casting out' 
Iadanna: The Eldar word for 'Eldar Pirates' 
Iall: The Eldar word for 'sending' 
Iam: The Eldar word for 'I' 
-ian: The Eldar word for 'Heavenly', 'religeous' 
Iarr, Iarr, Iaer: The Eldar word for 'Questing' 
Iarstill: The Eldar word for 'sword' 
-ibb: The Eldar word for 'physicality', 'mundane' 
Id: The Eldar word for 'throwing' 
Idain: The Eldar word for 'Farseer' 
Iem: The Eldar word for 'we' 
Ifeth: The Eldar word for 'void' 
Ifiath: The Eldar word for 'Obscurity' 
Ifieth: The Eldar word for 'darkness' 
Ika: The Eldar word for 'glorious', 'marvellous' or 'impressive' 
Ill-: The Eldar word for 'no longer' 
IllMureead: The Eldar word for 'Tyranids' 
Illrun: The Eldar word for 'City' 
-iok: The Eldar word for 'Hellish' or 'underworld' 
Iolox: Term given to the 4th day of the week. Note there is only 6 days in the Eldar week. 
Ish-: Eldar Term for 'opposite of' 
Ishar: The Eldar word for 'mother' 
Ishill: The Eldar word for 'still' 
Istau: The Eldar word for 'guiet' 
Istaur: The Eldar word for 'silent' 
Istrill: The Eldar word for 'decision' 
Istu: The Eldar word for 'guiet' 
Istu-Karun: The Eldar word for 'Eldar Scouts' 
Isturrath: The Eldar word for 'miming' 
Isturriath: The Eldar word for 'choking' 
Isturrith: The Eldar word for 'whispering' 
ituelean: Another term for 'shuriken cannon' 
Iyalith: The Eldar word for 'Jump' 
JiorQuas: The Eldar word for 'The Warp' 
Jois: The Eldar word for 'can' 
Joisa: The Eldar word for 'have the ability' 
Joiso: The Eldar word for 'are able to' 
Kahli: The Eldar word for 'Presaging' 
Kal: The Eldar word for 'they' 
Kan: The Eldar term for 'four' 
Karan: The Eldar word for 'hunting' 
Karun: The Eldar word for 'hunting' 
Kel: The Eldar word for 'it' 
Kerun: The Eldar word for 'hunting' 
Kerun: The Eldar word for 'moon' 
Khal: The Eldar word for 'Heralding' 
Khalir: The Eldar word for 'Bringing' 
Khanel: The Eldar word for 'neck' 
Khanish: The Eldar word for 'head' 
Kharanir: The Eldar word for 'bearing' 
Kharanis: The Eldar word for 'gifting' 
Kharant: The Eldar word for 'giving' 
Kiam: The Eldar word for 'fire' 
kiamenad: The Eldar word for 'desert' 
Kian: The Eldar word for 'flame' 
kianenad: The Eldar word for 'wasteland' 
Kiar: The Eldar word for 'skill' 
kienadda: The Eldar word for 'inhospitable' 
Kiest: The Eldar word for 'mastery' 
Kion*: The Eldar word for 'with', 'and' or 'conjunction' 
Kionash: The Eldar word for 'Craftworld' 
Kiram: The Eldar word for 'inferno' 
Koem: The Eldar word for 'standing' 
Koesh: The Eldar word for 'towering' 
Koruan: The Eldar word for 'waiting' 
Krak Missile: These are high strength projectiles which are fired by Eldar missile launchers and are used against anti-tanks and heavily armoured opponents. 
Kuras: The Eldar word for 'Worm' 
Kurom: The Eldar word for 'Dragon' 
Kuron: The Eldar word for 'Beast' 
Lam: The Eldar word for 'Language' or 'speech' 
Lamarti: Term given to the 1st day of the week. Note there is only 6 days in the Eldar week. 
Lambruith: The complex system of hand signals used by the Harlequin Mimes. 
LamEldannar: The Eldar word for 'the Eldar language' 
Lan: The Eldar word for 'bright' 
Lann: The Eldar word for 'illuminated' 
Lantillifieth: the Eldar word for 'bright slayer of darkness.' 
Larrasurath: The Eldar word for 'Dreadnought,' and is also translated as 'questing warrior.' 
Las: The Eldar word for 'glowing' 
Laser Lance: This weapon is used before charging to combat, and is carried by the Shining Spear Aspect Warriors. 
Lavair: The Eldar word for 'welcomer.' 
Leanir: The Eldar word for 'shoulder' 
Leram: The Eldar word for 'Language' or 'speech' 
lia-: The Eldar word for 'again' or 'recurrence' 
Liam: The Eldar word for 'Language' or 'speech' 
Lileath/Lilcarth: The Eldar Goddess of Dreams, and whose name takes two forms, Lileath and Lilcarth, which literally mean the same Eldar Goddess. 
Lir: The Eldar word for 'Heart' 
Liran: The Eldar word for 'Home' 
Liras: The Eldar word for 'Town' 
Lirun: The Eldar word for 'Settlement' 
Losse: The Eldar word for 'Iron' 
Losseainn: The Eldar word for 'Space Marine' 
Lugganath: The name of a Craftworld which little is known. 
MairNovis: The Eldar word for 'Jetbikes' 
MairNovis: The Eldar word for 'speedy' 
Man: The Eldar word for 'Death' 
Mandi-Blasters: These are used the Striking Scorpion Aspect Warriors, and fire conductive laser discharges at their foes which are a few paces away. 
Marathag: Literally means 'face of death,' and is the name given the Harlequin rictus mask. 
Marg: The Eldar word for 'Death' 
Margorach: The Eldar word for 'death hands,' but also means Death Jester. 
Marsgrech: 'screaming death' or the common name for this Eldar word is bio-explosive shuriken. 
Maugan Ra : The Phoenix Lord of the Dark Reapers, and the Lord which spends most of his time in the Eye of Terror, attacking his foes with deadly accuracy with his shuriken cannon. 
Maugetar: The weapon wielded by Maugan Ra, which takes the form of a shuriken cannon with attached executioner, and the literal meaning for the Eldar word is 'harverster.' 
Mean: The Eldar word for 'striking' 
MeanTokath: The Eldar word for 'Striking Scorpions' 
Mear: The Eldar word for 'Swift' 
Mear-feothan: The Eldar word for 'Scout Walker' 
Mear-Feothan: A word with two meanings, 'storm' and 'typhoon,' which are similar in context. 
MearNovas: The Eldar word for 'Swooping Hawks' 
Meltabombs: These are small melta technology based weapons which are used to destroy vehicles. 
Men: The Eldar word for 'hand.' 
Menlia: The Eldar word for 'finger' 
Menliadeng: The Eldar word for 'fingernail' 
Menshad Korum: The Eldar word of 'Exarch,' but has the exact meaning of 'hunter in pursuit of himself,' and reflects upon their goal for personal perfection. 
Meokan: The Eldar word for 'Striking, with purpose, being an objective' 
Metos: The Eldar word for 'being an objective' 
Mile'ionahd: The Eldar word for 'warrior of wonder', or 'warrior of surprise' 
Mile'ionahd: Translated as 'Warrior of wonder' and 'warrior of surprise,' which also loosely fits the role of the Striking Scorpion Aspect. 
Mind War: The Eldar Farseer power which allows the Farseer to attack the mind of a specific enemy model in a mental duel. 
Minnan: The Eldar word for 'Clean' 
Mironin: The Eldar word for 'perserved' 
Mirrotuis: The Eldar word for 'maintained' 
Mon-Keigh: Relates to any non-Eldar species that they see as needing elimination, such as humans, but humans are the common translation for this Eldar term. This is the word given to any race which is in need of extermination or deemed inferior to the Eldar in any way. 
Mor: The Eldar word for 'death.' 
Morai-Heg: Known as the Crone, who is the Eldar God of Fate and Souls, and believed to be the guiding spirit behind all plans and that of fate. 
Morenn: Literal meaning is 'destruction.' 
Muan: The Eldar word for 'foot' 
Muanlia: The Eldar word for 'toe' 
Muraddin: Eldar word for 'sand' 
Mure: The Eldar word for 'Death' 
Murehk: Literally means the 'sting of the wasp,' but is the name given to the Eldar shuriken pistol. 
Murekhalir: The Eldar word for 'Deathbringer, also another term forSlaanesh 
na: The Eldar word for 'and' 
Nan: The Eldar word for 'insect' 
Nanar: The Eldar word for 'spider' 
Naran: The Eldar word for 'crustation' 
Neosfai: The Eldar word for 'may become' 
Neosfail: The Eldar word for 'could be' 
Neosfi: The Eldar word for 'may have been' 
Nightshade: A class of Eldar ship, extremely small in size, but very agile when encountered, and often encountered in groups. 
Notak: The Eldar word for 'weightless' 
Novar: The Eldar word for 'Wing' 
Novas: The Eldar word for 'Hawk' 
Novi: The Eldar word for 'floating' 
Novine: The Eldar word for 'Bird' 
Novis, Novi, Notak: The Eldar word for 'flying' 
-oa: The Eldar word for 'Unspecified number greaterthan 1' 
Ofell: The Eldar word for 'strding' 
Offig: The Eldar word for 'strding' 
Offigascarath: The Eldar word for the War Walker but literally means 'striding warrior.' 
Oiche: The Eldar word for 'come' or 'arrive' 
Olithos: The Eldar word for 'axe' 
Orion: The Eldar word for 'Constellations' 
Oriosa: The Eldar word for 'stars' 
Orioss: The Eldar word for 'voidness' 
Orkan: The Eldar word for 'Green' 
Orkead: The Eldar word for 'Orks' 
Orthos: The Eldar word for 'mythical' 
Orthrun: Term given to the 6th day of the week. Note there is only 6 days in the Eldar week. 
Ortos: The Eldar word for 'fictional' 
Ortos, Orthos, Orthar: The Eldar word for 'story' 
otBuanna: The Eldar word for 'Dark Reapers' 
otEsdainn: The Eldar word for 'Shadow Seer' 
Otesh: The Eldar word for 'Grey' 
Palam: The Eldar word for 'Why?' 
Paliam: The Eldar word for 'Why?' 
Palisam: The Eldar word for 'Why?' 
Partecion: The Eldar word for 'brain' 
Parteilath: The Eldar word for 'waist' 
Parten: The Eldar word for 'body' 
Partente: The Eldar word for 'skin' 
Phoenix Lord: These are the first Exarches of six of the Eldar Aspect Shrines. The six Phoenix Lords are Jain Zar, Fuegan, Maugan Ra, Karandras, Baharroth and Asurmen. 
Pikaart: The Eldar word for 'decorated' 
Pikarid: The Eldar word for 'well made' 
Piost: The Eldar word for 'burnished' 
Plasma Grenades: These are used for attacking heavily defended positions causing the enemy to seek shelter from the plasma explosions, flushing them out of cover. 
Plasma Missiles: These weapons are launched by Eldar missile launchers, and explode with plasma charges. 
Power Weapons: These are wielded by certain Eldar, but are common encountered in the hands of the Howling Banshees and can slice through armour with ease. 
Powerblades: These are specially adapted power weapons which are fitted to the forearm. 
Prism Cannon: This weapon only carried by Fire Prism Grav-Tanks. 
Pulse Laser: These laser weapons are only carried by Falcons, and are based upon the Eldar scatter lasers. 
Quaarin: The Eldar word for 'psyker' 
Qualistar: The Eldar word for 'sorcerer' 
Quan: The Eldar word for 'of the warp' or 'magic' 
Quanish: The Eldar word for 'ankle' 
Quas, Quan, Quass: The Eldar word for 'the warp' 
QuasNanar: The Eldar word for 'Warp Spiders' 
Quass: The Eldar word for 'warp creatures' 
Quisach: The Eldar word for 'wrist' 
Rage: The Eldar word for 'reflected' 
raibh, : The Eldar word for 'night' 
raibha: The Eldar word for 'stillness' 
raiph: The Eldar word for 'dreams' 
Redam, redam, richam: The Eldar word for 'Where?' 
Rega: The Eldar word for 'distorted' 
regaen: The Eldar word for 'Upside down' 
Reu: The Eldar term for 'eight' 
Rhiantha: Literally means 'the starlight which shines upon the water of Rhidhol in the winter', but is loosely means 'mourner.' 
Rhidhol: A place in Eldar mythology, unknown whether it is fictional or whether it actually existed. 
Riath: The Eldar word for 'shouting' or 'calling' 
riga: The Eldar word for 'reversed' 
Rilli: The Eldar word for 'shimmering' 
Rilli: The Eldar word for 'confusion' 
Rillie: The Eldar word for 'glittering' 
Rillisliddian: The loose term for 'shooting star,' but the more exact phrase is 'shimmering heavenly body' 
Rith: The Eldar word for 'shouting' or 'calling' 
Roisin: The Eldar word for 'rose' 
Rrith: The Eldar word for 'Speaking', 'Saying' or 'Mouthing' 
Rroth, Rothe, : The Eldar word for 'shouting' or 'calling' 
Seira: The Eldar word for 'dispersed' 
Sema: The Eldar word for 'Turned away from' 
Sercam: The Eldar word for 'Web' 
Sercamarith: The Eldar word for 'Web of Skulls' 
SercamBelach: The Eldar word for 'Webway' 
Shad: The Eldar word for 'Spear' 
Shadow: A medium class ship with notably large lower wings wich denotes an Eldar ship of this class. 
Sha'eil: The Eldar word for 'Hell' 
Shem: The Eldar word for 'tears' 
Sheman: The Eldar word for 'Mourning' 
Shemas: The Eldar word for 'tears' 
Shemash: The Eldar word for 'world'. 
Shenestra: The Eldar word for 'Damnation' 
Shiasta: The Eldar word for 'history' 
Subhar: The Eldar word for 'Computer' 
Suda: The Eldar word for 'Something, whatever' 
Suin: The Eldar word for 'wailing' 

SuinMure: The Eldar word for 'Howling Banshees' 
Suith: The Eldar word for 'Dance' 
Suitheakion-Eliath: The Eldar word for 'The Dance Without End' 
Suithimarith: The Eldar word for 'The Dance of Skulls' 
Sun: The Eldar term for 'six' 
Surathin: The Eldar word for 'Dice' 
Tag: The Eldar word for 'descend' 
Tageth: The Eldar word for 'fall' 
Tagtha: The Eldar word for 'down' 
Tain: The Eldar word for 'ender' 
Taluclu: The Eldar word for 'Meeting' 

Tann, Tainn, Tonn: The Eldar word for 'Spirit' 
tava: The Eldar word for 'Right of' 
temam: The Eldar word for 'when?' 
tera: The Eldar word for 'Left of' 
Tesstrassa: Term given to the 5th day of the week. Note there is only 6 days in the Eldar week. 
Thara, Tharet, Thareith: The Eldar word for 'Here, Being in this place' 
Theliol, , Thelriann: The Eldar word for 'hole' 
Thelios: The Eldar word for 'Absence' 
Thelriann: The Eldar word for 'Lack' 
Tial: The Eldar word for 'Far from' 
Till: The Eldar word for 'slayer' 
timam: The Eldar word for 'when?' 
Tir: The Eldar term for 'three' 
Tirtu: Eldar word for 'Third' 
Tiusich: The Eldar word for 'honouring' 
Toill: The Eldar word for 'butcher' 
Tokath: The Eldar word for 'scorpion' 
Tomam: The Eldar word for 'when?' 
Tonesh: The Eldar word for 'Blue' 
Torev: The Eldar word for 'Brown' 
Tossirial: The Eldar word for 'stream' 
Tossirian: The Eldar word for 'Rivers' 
Tosthuich: The Eldar word for 'lake' 
Tri: The Eldar word for 'sabre' 
Trill: The Eldar word for 'blade' 
Troupe: A band of Harlequins is known as a Troupe of Harlequins. 
Tuisach: The Eldar word for 'honouring' 
Yirraith: The Eldar word for 'eye' 
yirrikShad: The Eldar word for 'Shining Spears' 
We: The Eldar word for 'Singing'


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very cool. Might be easier to read without the 'Eldar word for' in every line, but very cool collection.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

*Other Eldar lingo page*

www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17139


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

how did you get all this info? its soo much! good job though its really cool.:victory:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks hope you enjoy


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Farseer Ulthris you are a mad man, agggghhh my head....too much info:headbutt::wacko:....good work, all this will come in handy...care if I print it off???


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i wanna see someone memorize EVERYTHING youve posted. lol


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

wow thats good but I can tell you sure got alot of time on your hands but +rep for the work. :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Feel free to print Y'all


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Intrested anyone


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

you know a lot of this is a form of gaelic right? pretty damn tight though, congrats on finding all of these! a all the words are a little tweaked but its essentially gaelic


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

mad props for the collection its awesome it will definitly be put to good use


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I am still here hehe


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

For Eldar fans everywhere


----------



## Pater Mooneye (Jun 10, 2009)

hey have you ever thought of putting this on Lexicanum?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

its the perfect place to put it, that place is like a treasure trove of knowledge......Ulthris? Foresurely I had thought you had perished by now? You keep disappearing and returning out of the blue one day. Like a warp spider:wink:....or that guy from the bank :mad.. Anyway, Cheers mate!!! For the second time, welcome back :biggrin:!!!!

~Beltiac abides....


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to give a special thanks here for this list. I enjoy naming my exarchs/autarchs/etc. as well as creating additional back story and this gives me some inspiration.


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm is essentially right alot of it seems similar to gaelic with a few minor differences. Anyway nice job man you realy out did your self here


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

I know this thread is very old but what are the names of knights, of, and elite?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, this is actually awesome 

Does anyone know how authentic this is?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hehehe... sheman...

Midnight


----------

